# TTRS -- Factory Brakes and 18" Wheels



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi there,
What's the rotor size of the factory 8-piston front brakes? 365mm or 370mm?
Has anyone been able to fit 18" wheels and if so what's the width, offset, and wheel style?
I'm looking at 18" track wheel options and unsure if there is fitment.
Thank you

P.S. referring to Mk3/8S TT RS


----------



## Zephyr007 (Apr 25, 2017)

reyoasian said:


> Hi there,
> What's the rotor size of the factory 8-piston front brakes? 365mm or 370mm?
> Has anyone been able to fit 18" wheels and if so what's the width, offset, and wheel style?
> I'm looking at 18" track wheel options and unsure if there is fitment.
> ...


"The standard brakes are eight-piston mono block calipers with 370mm ventilated and cross-drilled discs up front."


----------

